

J.J. Abrams is directing the next StarWars  - tambourine_man
http://starwars.com/news/star-wars-is-being-kick-started-with-dynamite-jj-abrams-to-direct-star-wars-episode-vii.html

======
wajiii
It's J.J. Abrams. How careless do you have to be to get that wrong? Did you
read the article you linked to?

